# Any of you make spinner baits



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

I am looking for someone to make a me a few spinnerbaits with purple skirts . And single nickle colorado blades. thanks


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

I can make you most any thing you want in spinnerbaits or buzzbaits.


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

Hey leeabu, 
You got a website or some pictures of your spinnerbaits and buzzbaits?


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

No, but I live in Ellet also and can show you. I build to each order. Check you PM for info.


----------



## HoggBoss (Nov 12, 2009)

PM sent Leeabu.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

PM replied to


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I have used leeabu's spinner baits up in Canada and Quebec on large pike. They worked extremely well, and held up all week when store-bought spinnerbaits were rendered useless after only a couple fish.


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

Leeabu thanks the baits look great . can't wait to get them in the water. I have been looking for baits this color for a long time. I am sure i will be ordering more soon


----------

